# Silhouettes



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

How effective are they? I thave G&H shells and Avery fullbodies but looking to increase numbers, but for the price of them could buy more shells, any advice?


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I would buy lots and lots and lots of sillouettes and put a few full bodies mixed in the silouettes  I have shot too many geese to count with this cocktail of decoys. It s a great combo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

waste of money. buy full bodies instead. If you have room of course.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I used that type of decoy heavily for 2 years for geese...they looked so good but the problem was u could tell somthing was up when the birds would swing just as they started to lose sight of the flat pannel the are printed on. We tryed mixing in full bodys with them but it was like the birds could count. We had a few times ducks buzz the spread and the same thing happend it was like just as they got to a point of "vanishing" they would bust out of the area. I have long since sold them and just have a few feld and floaters that I use but I have hurd of some good hunts over them when the birds are pushed down due to fog or low clouds and the birds have to fly low and get right on top of them before they dissapear from sight.


----------



## mcn22 (Oct 12, 2004)

I think silo's are great. They are easy as hell to carry out to the field, just fold them up into your laydown blind if you have one. Get the realgeese pro series with the non-glare side. I have had more success hunting geese when I use my silo's than when I don't. There are a couple of drawbacks to having them, though. On windy days, they have a tendancy to fall over if they aren't staked down far enough into the ground. They can also be a pain in the butt to stake down when the ground is cold, unless you take a drill or something out with you to make holes for them.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Silohouettes - YES*

We have used these on 3/4 of our hunts and they are killer.

When we are lazy, or we feel that they won't work, or it's too windy we won't use them. Otherwise we use them all the them and they work, we have far more SILOHOUETTES then Avery full bodies or G&H's. It helps add volume to your spread.

At one time we only used 2 dozen full bodies and 3 dozen SILOHOUETTES and it kicked *** all season.

So I'd say go for it.

:sniper:


----------



## prince (Oct 7, 2005)

silos are great, a bunch of times this year we strictly hunted over silos and did very good, they motion to the spread and look great, obviously they work


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Guys....... if you look, this is posted in the DUCK Hunting forum. It seems most of your responses are directed toward geese. I think he is talking about the outlaw mallard silos. I havent ever hunted with them so I cant comment on them.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

the outlaws hells yeah those rule for ducks and geese and there not like the cheapy kind that are two sided there a little differnt


----------

